
Ask HN: Why keyboard never evolve? - wenwenti
The keyboard barely changed since the very beginning. Why people don&#x27;t design new keyboard? Current keyboard has too much limitation.
======
725686
Unless you are talking about arm/hand position (which there are several
offerings):

Because good enough is ... enough. Because of the learning curve Because when
you have to use another computer you will suffer.

~~~
MBCook
Right, it’s probabably a ‘good is the enemy of perfect’ situation.

I know that everywhere I go, no matter what I use (computer, phone, tablet,
kiosk, etc) it will have the same keyboard layout.

If you try to improve it, then either my computer is better and everyone else
is stuck on the same old keyboard (little benefit) or there are numerous
keyboard layouts I’d have I deal with (deficit for everyone) until a new king
is crowned.

We seem to have (unintentionally) decided as a society that what we have is
good enough and there isn’t a keyboard good enough to make the pain of
switching layouts worth it.

------
chipuni
I'm not interested in doing your research for you. But I'll give more specific
questions that you can research.

Look into the history of the keyboard and the typewriter. Commercial
typewriters have been around since the 1870s, and the Dvorak layout was
created in 1936. Why didn't that layout catch on?

Look into alternate keyboards that exist for computers. Look up keyboards like
the Maltron, Kinesis, the OrbiTouch, and others. Why didn't they catch on?

I'll give you one hint for the answer: The sunk cost fallacy.

Good luck!

